# Ich suche Quellcode in C++ für einen KOP oder FUP Editor



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

Hallo Leute !!

Ich suche Quellcode in C++ für einen KOP oder FUP Editor
(SPS - Programmierung).

Kann auch ein Editor für Digitalschaltungen oder ähnliches sein.

Geht mir eher ums Prinzip !!!

Vielen Dank!!!

E-Mail:
saiagfr@web.de


----------



## Zottel (8 März 2004)

Für FUP (englisch "ladder logic" genannt, schau dir mal

http://sourceforge.net/projects/classicladder

an.


----------

